# [Indesign] - Ecken abrunden



## template7 (27. Januar 2006)

moinmoin,

hab mal eine frage. mich kotzt so der freehand scheiss von macromedia etwas an darum bin ich auf indesign umgestiegen. allerdings tut sich mir eine frage auf...
wenn ich ein rechteckzeichne kann ich die ecken abrunden. aber wie kann ich den abrundungsgrad der ecken einstellen bei freehand ist das möglich würde es auch bei indesign funktionieren wenn ja wie.

kann mir dahingehend bitte jemand mal helfen... 


greez
templi


----------



## akrite (27. Januar 2006)

...tsetse, sich über Freehand beschweren, aber mit ID nicht umgehen können. Unter Objekte... findest die Einstellungen zu den Ecken !
BTW Netiquette beachten 

Grüße
Andreas


----------

